# Looking for well furnished apartment to rent



## supernova82 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am searching for a well furnished, modernly designed, home office/studio apartment to rent in Bangkok and/or Hua Hin in mid July for a couple of days. Will prefer an above average to high end look. 

The apartment has to have:
1. living room with clean, sleek furnishing, and represents a modern home. 
2. study room or reading area with simple and clean setup.

Overall, it has to look sleek, modern, bright and fresh. Walls preferably neutral colors and well furnished. 

If anyone here knows someone, be it a real estate agent or able to offer the above, please contact me with :
- contact number
- rental rates per day (will pay a higher fee due to the short term of stay)
- date of availability.
- a few wide angled photos of the above mentioned

Thank you very much!


----------

